# Macdonald Elmers Court, Lymington, Hampshire, UK



## Judith (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone been to Macdonald Elmers Court Resort, in Lymington, Hampshire.  There is a recent good review in the resort reviews on this site but wondered if anyone else had been there recently,

Thanks

Judith


----------



## Simoncc (Sep 18, 2008)

I stayed at the resort 3 years or so ago and had a similar positive experience to the latest reviewer - in fact we've booked to go there again next year.

I'd be pleased to try and answer any further questions you might have.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a generally good experience, other than having to wait until past 7PM to check in, and would certainly go back.  It is near the Beaulieu classic car museum, the largest in England, where they also have two of the UK's best classic car shows in Spring and Fall.


----------

